# Hen or cock? silkie



## ryan123

this is a silkie i got a while ago but i dont know wheather it is a cock or a hen. and what age is it


----------



## Treehouse

ryan123 said:


> this is a silkie i got a while ago but i dont know wheather it is a cock or a hen. and what age is it


I have one like this that's six weeks old . I call it Griffin" it's adorably ugly and I want so much for it to be a girl, since I don't think I can manage more roosters.


----------



## ryan123

So you think it is a hen? From looking at the picture when should she start laying or crowing if it is a rooster?


----------



## kimberley

2 or 3 months old for crowing but i have had one get to 6 months before it started crowing. if you have another rooster and you see the two sparring its a rooster. but it looks like a hen to me. but dont really know.


----------



## woody

Silkies are hard to tell I had two that I was sure were both cocks til on started crowing and one laid an egg. I've raised chickens for years but only a few times have raised silkies. Someone who raises them all the time could probably tell.


----------



## My3Cats

*silkies*

My black silkie is a female cause she lays eggs and has set on guinea eggs. I think my red one is a male.


----------



## kaufranc

This is my cockerel Archie. They kinda have the same hair do! He just started crowing, he needs alot of work with that part!


----------



## kaufranc

Archie


----------



## Energyvet

He's very very handsome!


----------



## ryan123

from the picture of the white silkie he looks very clean and dry. does he be out in the rain and the cold weather or where should they be kept?


----------



## rob

my silkie only looks like that in the summer, at this time of year she looks wet and weathered.


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> View attachment 3647
> 
> Archie


that's a good looking boy you have there Kaufranc
i think the roos have "streamers" & the hens don't
my babies are only 12 weeks old so i still can't tell how many of each i have. 50/50 would be great an extra hen would be even better

piglett
wolfeboro


----------



## kaufranc

Archie Is just starting to get his streamers. George and Louise molted and they look lovely now. George has wonderful streamers!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Archie Is just starting to get his streamers. George and Louise molted and they look lovely now. George has wonderful streamers!


how old are they before the streamers show up??


----------



## kaufranc

George & Louise are 2 years and I have to say this year George's streamers are just flowing! Much better then his first year. Archie isn't even 1 yet and he hasn't really started streaming. We finally put Archie in with Edith (our special needs Silkie hen) since she just laid her first egg the other day! I love my Silkies!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> George & Louise are 2 years and I have to say this year George's streamers are just flowing! Much better then his first year. Archie isn't even 1 yet and he hasn't really started streaming. We finally put Archie in with Edith (our special needs Silkie hen) since she just laid her first egg the other day! I love my Silkies!


so your saying i might be sitting on 8 young all white silkies for months before i figure out who is who? good thing they are small & don't eat much

sent a PM back to ya Kaufranc
thanks


----------



## DanielleBoland

I think its a hen not sure though


----------



## fuzziebutt

I'm gonna shout out roo. It has longer hackle feathers, and the comb starting on the nose... just thinking out loud. BUT, look for spur buds on the inside of the legs.


----------



## Energyvet

I vote hen. Posture and head is what I'm basing my decision on.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Energyvet said:


> I vote hen. Posture and head is what I'm basing my decision on.


Yeah, I just saw a picture of the buff one with the bracelet (!!) and I'm rethinking. I'll go with hen. Unless it's a roo, then I told you so!!!


----------

